# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Maintenance Plan >  فراخوانی storeprocedure توسط job

## rahimi.mohamad24

سلام
من یک job نوشتم که storeprocedure ای را فراخوانی کند.پروسیجر به تنهایی مشکلی نداردو عملیاتش را انجام میدهد ولی وقتی این پروسیجر را در قالب یک job فراخوانی میکنم،عملیات وقتی که قرار است سر ساعت مشخصی اجرا شود،failedمیشود.چگونه می تونم علت failed را متوجه شوم؟
آیا برای فراخوانی پروسیجر در قالب یک job فرمت خاصی یا نکته ای وجود دارد؟
لطفا راهنمایی بفرمایید

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
برای مشاهده خطا اگر در LOG مربوط به SQL Agent مشاهده کنید خطا رو  بهتون نشون میده که میتونید جزئیاتشو ببینید.

----------

